# Crimson Tide



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of head shots, but there was a shadow over the rest of his body:



















Kevin


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice shots Kevin !!!


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Those are GREAT pic's! Beautiful fish!


----------

